# [FUNDRAISER] Spring Sample Library Giveaways At Vi Control



## Frederick Russ (May 4, 2014)

*THANK YOU!*

I may be jaded but to me this is one heck of a great community of composers. You all are the foundation of this community and I truly and sincerely thank you all. Because of you, VI Control thrives and grows. Thank you SO MUCH for your support and for holding the shared vision for VI Control since we started in our humble beginnings in 2004. Thanks goes to you for being part of this here with us! Thank you so much for showing up! 

We are celebrating all of our member composers! You have essentially made what VI is today: an amazing site of vital resources to our craft, knowledge, friendship and talent. VI has been at it for ten years. Many of you have been with us every step of the way. We couldn't have done it without you and I am truly honored to be among you now.

*VI CONTROL SPRING FUNDRAISER: COOL SAMPLE LIBRARY GIVEAWAYS*

_*Fundraising begins today, May 4 and is open until June 11, 2014.* Your donation of $50 or more will go directly to the fundraiser and will automatically enter you into a drawing giving you the opportunity to win one of the following cool libraries. Purchase is not necessary. _ Drawings begin June 11th after everyone has donated and will continue daily until all sample libraries are won! These include:
*
* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-bml (Spitfire BML Sable 1)
* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-bml (Spitfire BML Sable 2)
* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-bml (Spitfire BML Sable 3)
* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-bml (Spitfire BML Sable 4)
* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-bml (Spitfire BML Mural 1)
* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-signature (Spitfire HZ01 Percussion) 
* Spitfire Percussion Redux
* UVI Complete Toy Museum
* UVI Gypsy Jazzy
* Embertone Friedlander Violin
* Embertone Blakus Cello
* Fluffy Audio Aurora
* http://www.artvista.net/vgp2.html (Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano)
* Art Vista Malmsjo Acoustic Grand
* Art Vista Cool Vibes
* Art Vista Tony Newton's Bright & Funky Bass, Old School Bass & Double Neck Bass
* Art Vista Back Beat Bass
* 2cAudio PERFECT STORM Reverbs
* http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-rare-and-experimental/g44-geosonics/ (Soniccouture Geosonics)
* Soniccouture Vibraphone
* Soniccouture Grand Marimba
* Soniccouture The Attic
* Soniccouture Xtended Piano
* Best Service Cantus
* Best Service Altus
* Best Service Shevannai
* Best Service Ethno World 5
* Best Service Galaxy X
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/thrashdi/ (Sample Oddity Thrash DI)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/monstercookietins/ (Sample Oddity Monster Cookie Tins)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/epiclaundry/ (Sample Oddity Epic Laundry)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/weirdambientstuff/ (Sample Oddity Weird Ambient Stuff)
* http://www.sampleoddity.com/oddmospheres/ (Sample Oddity Oddmospheres)
* Audiority Omnisphere TOTAL Bundle
* Sonokinetic Minimal 
* Sonokinetic De Capo
* Sonokinetic Vivace
* Sonokinetic Tutti
* Wallander Woodwinds & Saxophones
* Wallander Orchestral & Band Brass
* Wallander Wivi Band
* Wallander Note Performer
* Strezov Sampling Thunder 1
* Strezov Sampling Thunder 2
* Strezov Sampling Storm Choir 2 Sustains and Staccatos
* Strezov Sampling Tropar (orthodox male choir)
* Strezov Sampling tickle (pizzicato strings)
* Strezov Sampling Belarus (piano)
* Tronsonic Synth Collection: Tronto Trilogy, System 1000m, J4, Korg m500, Solino String Synth, Complete Microtape Series
* Patchpool Alchemy Super Bundle
* Versilian Studios Bundle: Tubular Bells, Xylophone, Glock, Timpani, Dan Tranh and Hand Chimes
* Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble
* Soundiron Olympus Symphonic Choral Collection
* Soundiron Voice of Gala: Strawberry
* Straight Ahead Samples Rhythm Section Bundle (Jazz Drums, Brushes and Mallets and Bass)
* http://www.sampletekk.com/proddetail.php?prod=STDELIVER-048-KONT (SampleTekk Black Grand MkII)
* http://www.badcatsamples.com/products/the-bad-cat-pack (Bad Cat Samples Bad Cat Pack)
* http://www.thinkspaceonline.co.uk/ (ThinkSpace Composer Blueprint Training Video Tuturial Series)
* http://www.rattlyandraw.com/products.html (Rattly Raw Complete Bundle)
* Samplelogic Morphestra Generations
* http://www.productionvoices.com/products/piano-samples/production-grand-gold/ (Production Voices Production Grand Gold)
* The Unfinished Zebra Bundle, Continuum, and Serenity
* Copies of Emmett Cooke's eBook THE BUSINESS OF MUSIC LICENSING
* http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/bundles-of-sample-libraries/ (Dream Audio Tools Platinum Bundle)
*
The overwhelming consensus is that VI is a valuable - and essential - resource. We have made it this far. But it must also be said that as a supporting member you have made this forum what it is today. It is after all a forum of composers for composers. VI is really unique. It is my sincere hope and trust that you are as invested in its longevity as we are. I'm asking you to please support the forum with your generous donation today. 

Thanks again for all you do to help ensure VI stays strong and thrives to continue to be the best composer site anywhere! 





*TRUE STORIES FROM THE FIELD*

There are literally dozens of success stories from VI members starting out with little to no knowledge who grew themselves a career in music as a result of hanging here at VI. VI Control is a great resource for composers. Through these resources and the knowledge hosted here, VI has also helped facilitate many successful careers in music and sampling. 

In 2005, VI Control hosted an experimental custom sample library project cooperative consisting of 40 members. Some of these members had little experience but were willing to learn. Of that team, several composers went into high visibility placements in the biggest name projects in television, games, film, music libraries and trailers. Another handful of members of the VI cooperative also went into creating their own large commercial sample libraries - quite a few of which you see here.

*GROWING A VISION*

From the beginning, I have kept the forum free for members and have run advertising rates that are substantially lower than industry standards; only supplementing our financial needs with my personal resources and fundraising. It was a bold vision and thus far, we are just making ends meet. We are just getting by. 

My intention is to honor our need to upgrade VI Control this year by enhancing technical offerings, aesthetic enhancements, security and member benefits. My vision is to improve collaboration and educational opportunities for composers. And a way for VI as a whole to give back to the world. The only way this happens is through your support.

*IMMEDIATE NEEDS*

VI Control grew from the idea that it was possible to encourage development of this industry by creating a uniquely safe environment to nurture composer talent. I have kept the forum free for members and have run advertising rates that are substantially lower than industry standards. 

So here is the deal. We need to keep this forum functioning and to do so, I need your help. Your donation is an investment in our community that helps us maintain the standards for which we have come to be known, ensures site security and allows this creative flow to continue for all concerned. 

Last time we were finally able to at least get a dedicated server for VI! I want you to know that every dollar you give goes toward running VI Control. Aside from the needs to support day to day operations, our other goal is to implement much needed improvements in the area of security, design and VI Control to the next level. And I need your help to get it there.

*KEEP VI ALIVE – DONATE TODAY*

Your donation allows VI Control to continue. Please choose to click on the easy pay option below to add your contribution now. With your help, we can keep this vision alive, support our creative community and build an even better forum. 





*Thanks to all of our Sample Library Donors too numerous to list!*


----------



## Anders Wall (May 4, 2014)

Done!
50usd from me 
All the best,
/Anders


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 4, 2014)

Hi, can we specify the library we'd like if we win?


----------



## ptbbos (May 4, 2014)

Done. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 4, 2014)

Percy Faith Fan @ Sun May 04 said:


> Hi, can we specify the library we'd like if we win?



Where would be the fun in that? Everyone would just go for the bigger, more expensive libraries - if it's random (as it should be) they might end up with something they wouldn't have normally bought, and find inspiration in it.
It's the luck of the draw! And mainly about supporting the forum. The prizes are just a nice bonus.


----------



## synthic (May 4, 2014)

$50 donated here  awesome idea!


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 4, 2014)

Just to confirm, as I'm not sure it's clear in the original post, I'm giving away a Zebra bundle (Continuum, Serenity and the as yet unreleased Elysium). You'll get it a couple of months before everyone else does!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 4, 2014)

wilx @ Sun May 04 said:


> Percy Faith Fan @ Sun May 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can we specify the library we'd like if we win?
> ...



Here's my idea for a contest, which I think would make more money:

(1) People can specify each instrument they want to win, but they must pay a $15 contest entry fee per library they want a shot at. Then, whoever wins the library gets to buy the library from vi-control for 50% off.


----------



## tmm (May 4, 2014)

$50 from me, long live VI-C!


----------



## Conor (May 4, 2014)

Once again, the lure of fabulous prizes compels me to donate... 

Here, have $50.

Cheers,
Conor


----------



## reddognoyz (May 4, 2014)

jn for 50!


----------



## Ryan (May 4, 2014)

> Drawings begin May 4th and will continue daily until all sample libraries are won! These include:



Think it's wrong, right? the drawings would begin after the fundraising.


----------



## JSmit (May 4, 2014)

And 50 from me. Thanks for a great forum.


----------



## chillbot (May 4, 2014)

Ryan @ Sun May 04 said:


> > Drawings begin May 4th and will continue daily until all sample libraries are won! These include:
> 
> 
> 
> Think it's wrong, right? the drawings would begin after the fundraising.



No way! Let's have the first drawing today while there are only a dozen of us or so entered...!


----------



## HypnoticSoundscapes (May 4, 2014)

My donation must wait till later in the month...will edit this reply to reflect when done.


----------



## stixman (May 4, 2014)

Greetings!
50 USD sent.....
Onwards & Upwards....... /\~O


----------



## cyoder (May 4, 2014)

Good luck to you all (and VI-C)!

$50 donated.


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 4, 2014)

Are you posting the daily winners here or is it by email? Soon as I get home monday I'll be donating


----------



## Ryan99 (May 4, 2014)

My 50$ donation is made. For the drawing, I'm not asking too much, only the Hanz Zimmer library!... Good luck to myself and the others!


----------



## MMMusic (May 4, 2014)

Done! Best resource on the web by far


----------



## stephengallagher (May 4, 2014)

So done!

Thanks!

S


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 4, 2014)

Thanks so far. You guys are the best. I've responded to each one's donation separately by email but wanted to mention here too that we are seeing your part in this and really appreciate all of it.


----------



## Izolus (May 4, 2014)

I have also donated $50!

I'm excited


----------



## constaneum (May 4, 2014)

I've donated $50 as well !! Love this forum ! Long live VI Control Forum ! =D


----------



## TMRodrigues (May 4, 2014)

I am sincerely grateful that this forum exists. 

The love for composition that i have today is not something i've been aware of most of my life. Like most of you, i have been trying to find my place in the world by seeking what is it that i can do that allows me to be happy. Then, there was this one day that i decided that i wanted to be a composer. In fact, i didn't want to, i *NEEDED* to!

Since then, i have taken a College degree in Audio Engineering and have been gathering information all over the internet about Music Theory. I am pretty sure many of you can relate with the feeling that you feel you are not good enough to do this or why bother and etc...Whenever i come to VI-Control i immediately cease to feel such negativity and my mind is simply focused on learning more about the craft. 

Coming to VI-Control makes me believe in myself and allows me to dream, by forging a realistic path to it.

And for that, 50$ is a no-brainer. Thank you Vi-Control. I truly hope this community will stay here forever.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (May 4, 2014)

Done


----------



## Phil C. (May 5, 2014)

Did. :D 

As long as V.I. Control will last, we all win.


----------



## wanmingyan (May 5, 2014)

DONE!


----------



## j_kranz (May 5, 2014)

Count me in, and thanks Frederick!


----------



## Cinemascore (May 5, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks Frederick and team. Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## Hannes_F (May 5, 2014)

Done - long live VI-Control!


----------



## trumpoz (May 5, 2014)

I'm in for $50 - absolute no-brainer here as well.


----------



## ViaSang (May 5, 2014)

:D Done! I'm brand new, but I can't miss the opportunity to win one of these!


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 5, 2014)

Donated $50.xx 8)


----------



## JohnG (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Frederick


----------



## mirrodin (May 6, 2014)

wow! This fundraiser is awesome! I only wish I had some cash to dive in with, good luck to all the participants and may the fundraiser be ultra-successful! I hope you don't mind I'm going to share this in a few groups on Facebook and maybe draw in some more donations


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (May 6, 2014)

And there's my $50, worth it for everything this forum is to our community


----------



## Greg Lindholm (May 6, 2014)

Your forum is the most important on-line place for people on the digital plane, ergo, I have donated $50 thru paypal. Hope the fundraiser is a success. _-)


----------



## duanran007 (May 6, 2014)

just made two 25 donations, I hope that they can be combined to a 50 donation


----------



## Przemek K. (May 6, 2014)

Well, and here is my 50,- donation  my first one. I also wish us donators all luck in the library giveaway, but more importantly, I'm glad that this great forum and community exists, and this for so many years now.

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## munician (May 7, 2014)

Ba-doo-be-doo-done!


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 7, 2014)

50 usd sent. This community is the best!


----------



## Dan Drebing (May 7, 2014)

Donation made.

I'm glad to be able to give back to the community. $50 is a small investment to have access to some really experienced mentors.


----------



## muzicphiles (May 7, 2014)

Done !  my little 50$ contribution


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 7, 2014)

This is a fine community and invaluable resource for assistance. Gladly contributed $50.


----------



## Chriss Ons (May 8, 2014)

$50 donated - thank you, Frederick, and all those who make this such a thriving community!
P.S. please exclude me from the prize draw - won something last year 

...Good luck everyone!


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 8, 2014)

Thanks so much guys. I really appreciate your help here. 

We've had new entries from developers since the fundraiser sample library giveaway began. Fluffy Audio: Aurora; Embertone: Friedlander Violin, Blakus Cello; Soniccouture: Geosonics, Vibraphone, Grand Marimba, The Attic, Xtended Piano; Best Service: Cantus, Altus, Shevannai, Ethno World 5, Galaxy X; Bad Cat Samples: Bad Cat Pack; Rattly Raw: Complete Bundle; and Production Voices Production Grand Gold.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 8, 2014)

Hi Frederick

What, if any, new enhancements / updates will we see done to the forum in the future?


----------



## constaneum (May 9, 2014)

One question regarding the draw. If we won the library from the draw which we've already owned, are we able to sell them? Thanks !


----------



## vicontrolu (May 9, 2014)

Done! Thanks Frederick for all the effort you put into this marvelous community!


----------



## Justus (May 9, 2014)

My contribution was long overdue. Done!


----------



## johnnyalan (May 9, 2014)

OK, $50 donated, I'm in...


----------



## Blackster (May 11, 2014)

Donated! Great place to be around!! Thanks, Frederick! =o


----------



## catibi79 (May 11, 2014)

Done. Good luck everyone.


----------



## PMortise (May 14, 2014)

Done, and thanks for maintaining a great forum to Fred and the Moderators.

BTW, if you guys start a throwback band - that would be a cool name.
_-) o/~ o=? /\~O o=< _-)


----------



## Gemylon (May 16, 2014)

Done !

Hopefully some of us get some nice instruments.

Good luck !


B


----------



## jcs88 (May 16, 2014)

Done as usual. Always happy to help.


----------



## d.healey (May 16, 2014)

Also done


----------



## pettinhouse (May 16, 2014)

Glad to donate to this awesome source of music. 

I awe you guys a lot.


----------



## synapse21 (May 16, 2014)

Done!


----------



## TimJohnson (May 16, 2014)

Done


----------



## jneebz (May 16, 2014)

Gladly! Thanks Frederick!

-Jamie


----------



## Nuno (May 16, 2014)

Done! My humble contribution :D


----------



## J.f.brown 3 (May 16, 2014)

I'm still kinda new here, and I've been having just a horrifically stressful month. Hoping to make myself feel better, 50 bones has been donated. Happy times


----------



## TehComposerer (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for keeping this forum running.


----------



## andy_i (May 16, 2014)

Done. Thanks for the great resource!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 17, 2014)

Thank you Frederick and all the moderators on the forum. 


Tanuj.


----------



## robteehan (May 19, 2014)

When I came on here I knew NOTHING. I still know nothing, but I'm working on my first feature film now, and I couldn't have got here without the advice and wisdom of forum members. That's worth at least $50!


----------



## Timberland70 (May 27, 2014)

A no-brainer Frederick. Thanks a lot and keep on that great work!!!

Best,
Helge


----------



## compos3r (May 28, 2014)

Done! Thanks for all your hard work, Frederick!


----------



## IvyAudio (May 28, 2014)

I've been lurking, but I registered to say that I donated and thanks for everything!


----------



## Arksun (May 29, 2014)

And a $50 donation from me too for this excellent online resource


----------



## brojd (Jun 2, 2014)

75USD in the box


----------



## Jeffery67 (Jun 3, 2014)

Done deal. Fifty bucks is worth it to be a part of a great forum.


----------



## amsams (Jun 4, 2014)

done! Thanks for the great resource!


----------



## raywong (Jun 7, 2014)

Done! thank you Frederick for everything.


----------



## medhathanbali (Jun 7, 2014)

Done! Thank you for sharing the knowledge and helping others, keep up the good work!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jun 7, 2014)

In for $50. Thanks for all you do. :D


----------



## fromOhio (Jun 7, 2014)

Done! Fantastic site.
More fantastic if I win something.
Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Wibben (Jun 7, 2014)

Donated. This site has helped me grow as a musician more in 6 months than 3 years of music school did. Thank all of you!


----------



## blizzard (Jun 7, 2014)

Done! This community has helped me so much over the years, it only makes sense to help out. Seriously, if I have a problem/question about a product or technique this is _always_ the first place I check.

Cheers!
Andrew


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jun 7, 2014)

... and another donation for this great community. May it prosper for many years to come!


----------



## evilantal (Jun 7, 2014)

Although I'm a lurker here mostly, this forum is and has been an invaluable source of information that i would like to see continue.
$50 donated!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 7, 2014)

Also donated $50 as well. Good cause first and foremost and I would love to add Mural to my Spitfire line up.

Cheers!


----------



## Cailean Watt (Jun 7, 2014)

Done and thanks Frederick for all you do for this forum :D


----------



## Jmitmusic (Jun 7, 2014)

Done and Done! 
I'm a newbie but a long time lurker- love VI Control. 
:D


----------



## chemie262 (Jun 7, 2014)

I also donated 50 $. Continue the good work in this forum!


----------



## TerryD (Jun 9, 2014)

$50 donated...now I'm all excited


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you Frederick!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jun 9, 2014)

Donated $50! I'm new here, but VI has already been very helpful for me. Thank you!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks so much guys. We're going to be wrapping this up by the 11th so we really appreciate all of it. Long live VI!


----------



## smalltownpoet (Jun 9, 2014)

LOVE this place - hope I win!!


----------



## Garlu (Jun 9, 2014)

Donated!

This place just rocks! o=? 

Thanks Frederick for all your efforts to keep it alive!!!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jun 10, 2014)

Donated 50 Bucks! thanks VI i learn here everyday! love Vi community!


----------



## Penthagram (Jun 10, 2014)

I have just donated 50 bucks happily 

Thank you for such a fantastic place ¡


----------



## marklaukkanen (Jun 10, 2014)

Just donated 50 bucks. Totally worth it for supporting such a great resource as v.i. control. I've learnt so much here and I'm sure I'll keep learning in the future as well.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you all for contributing to VI's Spring Fundraiser! Check out to see if you've won daily here: 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3798742


----------



## Robg (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Frederick, and thanks also to Joel Steudler from Sample Oddity.


----------



## AVBN5000 (Jun 14, 2014)

Donated 50 a little while back. Great forum, great group of people, and great offers. I have used this forum quite a bit to find out new products, tips and tricks, and yeah, will continue to support if I can! Thanks!


----------

